# Midwest SR20det swap shops



## Blacktop89 (Aug 27, 2004)

I know the Midwest is not the mainstream of anything but anyone knows a shop that already has a good reputation on this. If not then i'm willing to travel to the east coast.....if my car can make it lol.

oh and if they have a website can you please link it too. thanks


----------



## Blacktop89 (Aug 27, 2004)

I guess nobody knows anything in the midwest huh, guess I'm out of luck.


----------

